# Purchasing a canon t3...advice?



## Danny_511 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok so im looking into getting my first DSLR and the Eos T3 has caught my eye, plus it's in my price range. I can get one body only for 298. I already own an EOS 35mm so ill just use that lens until I earn enough to get a better one. The 12 megapixels doesnt bother me because 12 is more than enough for 8.5x11 prints. Basically, im not a novice and im self taught. Ive been doing this for a year but as some of you may know, I made it into the finals for the Nikon emerging photographers contest using a little samsung wb150f. I also work for a photography business in my city. Please, dont get me wrong, I'm no where near pro-level and where I want to be as a photographer but I feel as though im ready for a dslr. My experience with 35mm SLRs has helped me. 

If anyone can help me with anything to look out for with the t3, show many any of there work with a t3, etc. Itd be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

P.s I know I was kind of all over the place, I apologize for that.


----------



## 07Vios (Feb 26, 2013)

If you can, go with a T2i instead. It out edges the T3 in every category. Should  be similarly priced to the T3.


----------



## canonbraden (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey man. I have the Canon T3 and I LOVE it. It's my first SLR and does what I want. I have some work from it on my instagram @imbradenolsen if you want to check it out there. It's a great camera.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 26, 2013)

canonbraden said:


> Hey man. I have the Canon T3 and I LOVE it. It's my first SLR and does what I want. I have some work from it on my instagram @imbradenolsen if you want to check it out there. It's a great camera.



Thanks, ill follow you.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 26, 2013)

If you know how to use it, I'm sure the T3 is just fine.  Cameras are just tools...the difference between models are a lot more trivial than you'd think.

What model of EOS film camera do you have?  You might want to look for a digital model that is similar in terms of ergonomics.  Or you might take this as an opportunity to find a model that matches you better.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 26, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> If you know how to use it, I'm sure the T3 is just fine.  Cameras are just tools...the difference between models are a lot more trivial than you'd think.
> 
> What model of EOS film camera do you have?  You might want to look for a digital model that is similar in terms of ergonomics.  Or you might take this as an opportunity to find a model that matches you better.



I completely agree. I have a Rebel XS with a grip, and a XSN-Date


----------



## 07Vios (Feb 26, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> If you know how to use it, I'm sure the T3 is just fine.  Cameras are just tools...the difference between models are a lot more trivial than you'd think.
> 
> What model of EOS film camera do you have?  You might want to look for a digital model that is similar in terms of ergonomics.  Or you might take this as an opportunity to find a model that matches you better.



Indeed. I've surprised quite a few people with some pics I took with "just" a D40. However, if you can get a different camera that performs better for almost the same price, then why not?


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 26, 2013)

07Vios said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > If you know how to use it, I'm sure the T3 is just fine.  Cameras are just tools...the difference between models are a lot more trivial than you'd think.
> ...



The t2i body is going for 400 and that's out of my price range  any recommendations?  Im purchasing this weekend


----------



## Justman1020 (Feb 26, 2013)

Search the Internet (including Craigslist) for a used t2i.


----------



## 07Vios (Feb 26, 2013)

Danny_511 said:


> 07Vios said:
> 
> 
> > Big Mike said:
> ...



hmmm, if you need it this weekend, probably have no choice but to get the T3 (which there's nothing wrong with it) unless you get one from craigslist (just beware of scammers). From time to time, I see the T2i and T3i go down into the mid 300's from Canon refurbed site (they currently do not have any T2i units, and the T3i is above 400). T3 and some nice glass then. You won't be cropping your pictures very much, would you be? Just asking since I think the higher the MP the better a cropped pic will look, in general.


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 27, 2013)

Wait till you can afford a good camera.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 27, 2013)

bigal1000 said:


> Wait till you can afford a good camera.



So...you're saying the t3 is a bad camera?


----------



## Justman1020 (Feb 27, 2013)

Danny_511 said:


> bigal1000 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait till you can afford a good camera.
> ...



Ignore him. 
No. The T3 is not a bad entry level dslr. It will teach you how everything works. Obviously it's an entry level came but still, not a bad camera. 

Still. Scower the Internet and try to find a t2i.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 27, 2013)

Justman1020 said:


> Danny_511 said:
> 
> 
> > bigal1000 said:
> ...



I tried craigslist...no luck but all I need is an entry level for right now. Im not the guy that thinks I should have a 1000 dollar dslr just because. I finally feel like my skill is ready to be complemented with a dslr so entry level is fine with me. Especially since ive been shooting with newer film SLRs.


----------



## 07Vios (Feb 27, 2013)

Danny_511 said:


> Justman1020 said:
> 
> 
> > Danny_511 said:
> ...



If you don't really need to get the DSLR right now, I'd just wait. Both the T3 and T2i are considered entry level cameras, but with both being in similar prices ranges, I would really just get a T2i (like I said before, the T3 is not bad, just going with bang for your buck here).

Canon T3 vs T2i - Our Analysis

I think the biggest complaint I remember reading about the T3 was its screen.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 27, 2013)

07Vios said:


> Danny_511 said:
> 
> 
> > Justman1020 said:
> ...



No I definitely need a dslr now. I just dont need a super expensive one. But I want a t2i...just cant find one :/


----------



## 07Vios (Feb 27, 2013)

I just tried looking, and I don't get the T2i prices. After I bought mine, their price went considerably down, to like I said before into the 300's for the body. Now it's back closer to 500? (and I'm referring to used/refurbished ones on the B&H and Canon [not in stock] sites).


----------



## 07Vios (Feb 27, 2013)

Danny_511 said:


> 07Vios said:
> 
> 
> > Danny_511 said:
> ...



I'll try looking some more in a bit and will let you know if I find any under 400 bucks.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 27, 2013)

07Vios said:


> Danny_511 said:
> 
> 
> > 07Vios said:
> ...



I reeeeeeeally appreciate the help.


----------



## 07Vios (Feb 27, 2013)

So far, the only place that I found that has a refurbed T2i is B&H Photo, and some used ones from Amazon (though I wouldn't know if they are lying about their shutter count if they even mention it) :Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Canon EOS Rebel T2i 18 MP CMOS APS-C Sensor DIGIC 4 Image Processor Full-HD Movie Mode Digital SLR Camera with a 3.0-Inch LCD and Dedicated Movie Button (Body Only)

I tried looking at Adorama and BuyDig, no luck either (either no refurbs, or new and near $500). I tried Unique Photo, and for some reason their site wouldn't load.


----------



## 07Vios (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't recall if you mentioned it, is that T3 that you can get 298 new, or used? Also, what do you photograph for that business?


----------



## 07Vios (Feb 27, 2013)

If that's new, just go with the T3. It'll give you more spending money for better lenses should you not be able to find a refurbed T2i in time.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 27, 2013)

07Vios said:


> I don't recall if you mentioned it, is that T3 that you can get 298 new, or used? Also, what do you photograph for that business?



Its brand new. And weddings and photoshoots. Id also use it for my personal photoshoots that i do for friends and street photography.


----------



## 07Vios (Feb 27, 2013)

Danny_511 said:


> 07Vios said:
> 
> 
> > I don't recall if you mentioned it, is that T3 that you can get 298 new, or used? Also, what do you photograph for that business?
> ...



That's a pretty good price. However, and this is just personal preference, but I wouldn't use a T3 or a T2i for weddings, at least in dimly lit church type weddings. The acceptable ISO is in the 700's only, so you'll get noticeable noise if you crank up the ISO. With that said, I'm still going to try my luck with weddings gigs if I can get them (I'm not advertising myself tho).


----------



## 07Vios (Feb 27, 2013)

Fast lenses can make up for sticking with lower ISO's though, but they have their own limitations.


----------



## 07Vios (Feb 27, 2013)

I shot my friends' wedding in the middle of a Yosemite tourist spot (yeah, made taking and framing pics very hard) using a Sigma 17-50mm f2.8 (which had a slight front focus problem with my particular T2i body, at that time, the only lens I had was the 18-55 kit lens). Here are a few of shots to show you how a T2i is (linking from my facebook, so the image quality is degraded):


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 27, 2013)

07Vios said:


> I shot my friends' wedding in the middle of a Yosemite tourist spot (yeah, made taking and framing pics very hard) using a Sigma 17-50mm f2.8 (which had a slight front focus problem with my particular T2i body, at that time, the only lens I had was the 18-55 kit lens). Here are a few of shots to show you how a T2i is (linking from my facebook, so the image quality is degraded):
> 
> View attachment 37493
> 
> ...



Wow...those are still really good. But what if I were to use a nice flash? Would that help? Im 16 so i cant afford the t2i just yet


----------



## Kk4jas (Feb 27, 2013)

In my honest opinion, I hated my T3. While I did get it for a great price of $298 (new, EBay) the quality was quite low. I would recommend saving your money and buying the T3i or T2i. Also remember that the lenses are more than the camera and quality lenses aren't cheap.


----------



## Justman1020 (Feb 27, 2013)

Honestly, no offense, just trying to help you avoid getting flamed. Your not ready for weddings.


----------



## 07Vios (Feb 27, 2013)

Justman1020 said:


> Honestly, no offense, just trying to help you avoid getting flamed. Your not ready for weddings.



Is this to the OP or me? I don't shoot people (don't really know how), I primarily shoot cars and other things, but I wasn't going to say no to my friends. LOL. That spot didn't help either since I literally had a ~500 sq/ft area to work with. So I had to shoot in between the guests :lmao:


----------



## 07Vios (Feb 27, 2013)

Danny_511 said:


> 07Vios said:
> 
> 
> > I shot my friends' wedding in the middle of a Yosemite tourist spot (yeah, made taking and framing pics very hard) using a Sigma 17-50mm f2.8 (which had a slight front focus problem with my particular T2i body, at that time, the only lens I had was the 18-55 kit lens). Here are a few of shots to show you how a T2i is (linking from my facebook, so the image quality is degraded):
> ...



Thanks, honestly, out of all the pictures I took for their wedding, I think I only liked one (of my friends, not of things like rings and the like), which wasn't either of those two. The ring shot was decent, but I couldn't get it to stand up if I wanted that particular page of the bible to show.

As for using a flash, not all churches will let you use flashes. So your only choice would be to crank up the ISO and/or use a fast lens.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 27, 2013)

Justman1020 said:


> Honestly, no offense, just trying to help you avoid getting flamed. Your not ready for weddings.



If it was for me, no offense taken. However, if it was for me, how would you know if I was ready for weddings? Have you seen my work?? Just because I dont want to spend 700 on my first dslr doesnt mean I don't know what im doing. Im just tired of using my co-workers.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 27, 2013)

07Vios said:


> Danny_511 said:
> 
> 
> > 07Vios said:
> ...



I got a f/1.4 that was handed down to me by one of my co-workers for being the new guy


----------



## 07Vios (Feb 27, 2013)

Danny_511 said:


> 07Vios said:
> 
> 
> > Danny_511 said:
> ...



I'm assuming a 50mm f1.4? That can work. My friend uses that lens, and borrows my 85mm f1.8 when shooting wedding gigs. Some churches will make you wallpaper and say you have to stay at the walls and cannot go anywhere else to shoot. Pretty stupid, but some churches do have that rule. So those lenses won't work, unless you crop a little. At that point, you'll probably need a 70-200mm f2.8 lens and a strong flash (if they will allow that).


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 27, 2013)

07Vios said:


> Danny_511 said:
> 
> 
> > 07Vios said:
> ...



Dude I really appreciate the help...


----------



## 07Vios (Feb 27, 2013)

But for outdoor weddings, I think a T2i or a T3 would be sufficient. I'm assuming you'll be shooting paid gigs, so I would go no lower than a T2i. A T4i or 60D might be better choices since they have cross-type points for all AF points whereas the T2i only has a center cross-type. So I'm going to assume the T4i and 60D will autofocus quicker and more accurately than the T2i if you use an AF point that's not the center. But the T4i and 60D are more expensive. Lowest I've seen a refurbed body go was mid to high 500's for both.


----------



## 07Vios (Feb 27, 2013)

Danny_511 said:


> 07Vios said:
> 
> 
> > Danny_511 said:
> ...



No problem =D


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 27, 2013)

07Vios said:


> But for outdoor weddings, I think a T2i or a T3 would be sufficient. I'm assuming you'll be shooting paid gigs, so I would go no lower than a T2i. A T4i or 60D might be better choices since they have cross-type points for all AF points whereas the T2i only has a center cross-type. So I'm going to assume the T4i and 60D will autofocus quicker and more accurately than the T2i if you use an AF point that's not the center. But the T4i and 60D are more expensive. Lowest I've seen a refurbed body go was mid to high 500's for both.



A t4i? I wish...but im saving up. A t4i or a 60d is at the top of my list


----------



## 07Vios (Feb 28, 2013)

Danny_511 said:


> 07Vios said:
> 
> 
> > But for outdoor weddings, I think a T2i or a T3 would be sufficient. I'm assuming you'll be shooting paid gigs, so I would go no lower than a T2i. A T4i or 60D might be better choices since they have cross-type points for all AF points whereas the T2i only has a center cross-type. So I'm going to assume the T4i and 60D will autofocus quicker and more accurately than the T2i if you use an AF point that's not the center. But the T4i and 60D are more expensive. Lowest I've seen a refurbed body go was mid to high 500's for both.
> ...



5D3 would be the top of my list, but that won't be for a long time since I gotta pay off my student loans now that I graduated.


----------



## Justman1020 (Feb 28, 2013)

Danny_511 said:


> Justman1020 said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, no offense, just trying to help you avoid getting flamed. Your not ready for weddings.
> ...



The reason I say your probably not ready for weddings, is because a t3 as I said, is an entry level camera. It's not something I would use at a wedding. Ever. Why? Because of the ISO performance. The lack of features. Exc. 
wedding photographers spend thousands of $ on their gear because they know that they need certain Lens's. they know how to predict what is coming next in a wedding. They know how fast pace weddings are. The advice you will recieve is "volunteer to help someone shoot a few weddings...see what it's like." 
As I said no offense, but I'm trying to keep you from being flamed. That's what happens when people say well,
I have (insert entry camera) and I got hired to shoot a wedding for 3500$..."


----------



## Justman1020 (Feb 28, 2013)

07Vios said:


> Danny_511 said:
> 
> 
> > 07Vios said:
> ...



responsibility sucks eh? Haha


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 28, 2013)

Unless you're planning dropping at least $3k on glass, I would put weddings on the back burner for the time being. The T3 with no supplementary flash and mostly kit glass with the exception of "the f/1.4" that your buddy lent/gave you would not be anywhere near adequate to shoot a wedding. You really would want a full frame camera too.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 28, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Unless you're planning dropping at least $3k on glass, I would put weddings on the back burner for the time being. The T3 with no supplementary flash and mostly kit glass with the exception of "the f/1.4" that your buddy lent/gave you would not be anywhere near adequate to shoot a wedding. You really would want a full frame camera too.



Yeah...we've got a few shoots planned and ill be getting about 200 each one. Ill use my t3 for that and save up for something special lol


----------



## cynicaster (Feb 28, 2013)

For most day-to-day uses the T3 is a great bang for your buck, and a great introduction to DSLR.  It was my first DSLR and I used it for over a year before trading it up for a T3i. 

Its very important for me to stress that the reason I switched up had nothing whatsoever to do with image quality or megapixels; it was simply because there were a few features missing from the T3 that I really wanted.  If those features werent important to me, Id still be using the T3 today. 

The main missing feature for me was wireless flash.  The T3s pop up flash will not wirelessly trigger other speedlights, and the T3is will, so now I no longer have to always have my 580EX-II on the camera as a wireless master.  In that sense, in getting the T3i, I sort of feel like I got a new flash with it, because now I have two off-camera flashes to work with (the other is a 430EX).

Other omissions on the T3 include:



No external microphone jack for video 
Video is 720p only 
No spot metering 
No articulating LCD 
The hard/smooth plastic shell with no grip material makes it feel a bit cheap 
 
There are probably others, but these were the first that came to mind. 

Personally, I couldnt possibly care less about video-related features, but theyre important to some people. 

PSI know some people are probably thinking its silly to even bother moving from a T3 to a T3i, but I got such a good deal on the T3i that I only came out a few measly dollars behind after selling the T3.  Totally worth the negligible investment for the incremental improvement I received.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 28, 2013)

cynicaster said:


> For most day-to-day uses the T3 is a great bang for your buck, and a great introduction to DSLR.  It was my first DSLR and I used it for over a year before trading it up for a T3i.
> 
> Its very important for me to stress that the reason I switched up had nothing whatsoever to do with image quality or megapixels; it was simply because there were a few features missing from the T3 that I really wanted.  If those features werent important to me, Id still be using the T3 today.
> 
> ...



So, since there's no spot metering, does that mean I cant do silhouettes?


----------



## texkam (Feb 28, 2013)

> So, since there's no spot metering, does that mean I cant do silhouettes?





> Just because I dont want to spend 700 on my first dslr doesnt mean I don't know what im doing.


The T3 is capable of shooting a silhoette. If all else fails, bracket your exposures and chimp. Pixels are cheap.


How in the heck did I ever shoot a silhouette with my old Pentax K1000?


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 28, 2013)

texkam said:


> > So, since there's no spot metering, does that mean I cant do silhouettes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I figured. That's what I did with my Rebel XS 35mm before I figured out it can spot meter


----------



## Justman1020 (Feb 28, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Unless you're planning dropping at least $3k on glass, I would put weddings on the back burner for the time being. The T3 with no supplementary flash and mostly kit glass with the exception of "the f/1.4" that your buddy lent/gave you would not be anywhere near adequate to shoot a wedding. You really would want a full frame camera too.



This. 
Jusy to reiterate what I said.
this.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 28, 2013)

Danny_511 said:


> So, since there's no spot metering, does that mean I cant do silhouettes?



If you don't know the answer to this question, you shouldn't be charging $200 per shoot.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 28, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Danny_511 said:
> 
> 
> > So, since there's no spot metering, does that mean I cant do silhouettes?
> ...



I dont use spot metering for my silhouettes so....its never really been a relevant term to me. I prefer bracketing. Also, I dont make the prices, my boss does.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 28, 2013)

Justman1020 said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you're planning dropping at least $3k on glass, I would put weddings on the back burner for the time being. The T3 with no supplementary flash and mostly kit glass with the exception of "the f/1.4" that your buddy lent/gave you would not be anywhere near adequate to shoot a wedding. You really would want a full frame camera too.
> ...



I get it. Im getting the t3 anyways and ill just use it for the in studio or outdoors shoots. Then ill move up to weddings when I have the proper resources


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 28, 2013)

Danny_511 said:


> I dont use spot metering for my silhouettes so....its never really been a relevant term to me. I prefer bracketing. Also, I dont make the prices, my boss does.



Bracketing and spot metering are totally different things. If you're bringing home $200 a shoot and don't know simple camera terms and modes, you should read up heavily before the next time you shoot. Regardless of that, under no circumstances should you ever shoot a wedding with a t3 and kit glass.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 28, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Danny_511 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont use spot metering for my silhouettes so....its never really been a relevant term to me. I prefer bracketing. Also, I dont make the prices, my boss does.
> ...



I dont know about spot metering because I dont do it. Its not my thing. My work reflects why im bringing home 200 a shoot. I see it, my boss sees it and most importantly, the customer sees it. As long as the customers continue to leave me good feedback and recommend me to their friends, I think I'll be ok. Thank you though. 

Also, as I previously stated, im not going to use the t3 for weddings. Im going to use it for photoshoots only. Once I save up and get enough for my second dslr, then i'll do weddings.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 28, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Danny_511 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont use spot metering for my silhouettes so....its never really been a relevant term to me. I prefer bracketing. Also, I dont make the prices, my boss does.
> ...



Yes, they are different. But both are used to produce silhouettes. As I said, I use bracketing over spot metering.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 28, 2013)

Danny_511 said:


> Yes, they are different. But both are used to produce silhouettes. As I said, I use bracketing over spot metering.



Not really, but whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 28, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Danny_511 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, they are different. But both are used to produce silhouettes. As I said, I use bracketing over spot metering.
> ...



Lol you sound angry.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 28, 2013)

Danny_511 said:


> Lol you sound angry.



No not angry at all. I just find this to be hilarious on numerous levels.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 28, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Danny_511 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol you sound angry.
> ...



Hey, at least we're seeing eye to eye then. :thumbup:


----------



## Justman1020 (Mar 1, 2013)

Can we see some of your work? Lol


----------



## Danny_511 (Mar 1, 2013)

Justman1020 said:


> Can we see some of your work? Lol



Soon as I get permission from the boss lady :thumbup:


----------



## cynicaster (Mar 1, 2013)

Danny_511 said:


> cynicaster said:
> 
> 
> > For most day-to-day uses the T3 is a great bang for your buck, and a great introduction to DSLR.  It was my first DSLR and I used it for over a year before trading it up for a T3i.
> ...



The T3 still has partial metering, which is kinda sorta like spot metering, in that it sets exposure based on a group of the frames centermost pixels.  Ive been able to get some pretty nice silhouettes using partial metering on the T3.  A curves adjustment to bump the contrast after the fact never hurts, of course.


----------



## Danny_511 (Mar 1, 2013)

cynicaster said:


> Danny_511 said:
> 
> 
> > cynicaster said:
> ...



Thank you sir


----------



## Justman1020 (Mar 2, 2013)

You don't have any photos you have taken yourself that you have rights to that you could post....?


----------



## Danny_511 (Mar 2, 2013)

Justman1020 said:


> You don't have any photos you have taken yourself that you have rights to that you could post....?



Not since I got hired. Ive been too busy with work and school :/. The work I do have isnt from photoshoots and stuff. The first shot was back in january.I took it because it showed the L train (the most quintessential form of transportation in the city of Chicago) going through the heart of the city and passing columbia art college. 

Im posting from my tablet and Im about to leave. Ill post more when I get home.


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 5, 2013)

Danny_511 said:


> bigal1000 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait till you can afford a good camera.
> ...




It's entry level thats what I;m saying get a T2i it's a better camera.


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 5, 2013)

Justman1020 said:


> Danny_511 said:
> 
> 
> > bigal1000 said:
> ...



Ignore you the T2i is a better strarting body better features,thats what I'm saying!


----------



## Danny_511 (Mar 5, 2013)

bigal1000 said:


> Justman1020 said:
> 
> 
> > Danny_511 said:
> ...



Couldnt find a t2i in my budget so I got a t1i with a really low shutter count


----------

